# removal of elbow wound drain



## ggparker14 (Jun 21, 2011)

Is there a separate  procedure code for removal of elbow wound drain or is this a part of the E/M? The original laceration repair CPT was 12002.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## PeaPod1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Did they have to do an incision to remove the drain, or was it simply pulled out or a suture or two cut to get it out?  If there was no incision to remove, I would go with straight E/M.
Have a great day!


----------



## ggparker14 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Mojo (Jun 21, 2011)

Was the initial repair of 12002 coded correctly? If a drain was placed, I am thinking the closure was more than a simple repair. If the repair was intermediate or complex with a 10-day global, the drain/suture removal would be included in the repair if the visit was within the global.


----------

